# Snowplowing drivers and subs needed.



## nicco

Need subs for Chicago, Dupage and Mchenry countries also need 2 drivers for my truck 2500 dodge and 1 ton dump truck needed asap to fill. 

-
630-669-4707 or 815-388-2990


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Mike you want to hurt my pocket...i can hurt yours to..if i don't receive my pay for the last snow fall i worked for you 

i will put a bid on your contract's

also i bought 3 fully loaded plow trucks with vbox spreaders 

so i have what you got..

and i am alot cheaper than you, remember i have less over head

pay me and i wont do this....


----------



## jadyejr

............


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Good luck getting paid!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

jadyejr;1030203 said:


> ............


X2! ...


----------



## JD Dave

Is there any popcorn left?


----------



## WilliamOak

I call the leftover halp popped kernels!


----------



## Michigansnowkin




----------



## NorthernSvc's

is this mike with chicago service group???? or should i say snow biz.... or whataver name your going under now....


----------



## Mr.Markus

11 posts since 2007 asking for subs in all 11. Big operation or sleaze trolling, I need to know too


----------



## swtiih

This guy needs to settle up with his worker so he can clean his reputation up


----------



## F350plowing




----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Any updates?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

No the ......still has failed to pay me and he is with loronzo landscaping


----------



## buckwheat_la

this guy is a real piece of ................................ work (so many other descriptive words)


----------



## Mick76

buckwheat_la;1040681 said:


> this guy is a real piece of ................................ work (so many other descriptive words)


Buckwheat, We don't know the whole story here.... maybe its RJS thats in the wrong... only they know but I can tell you one thing... RJS needs to stop whinning on the internet AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT! Take it to court and be done it it!

Carry on..........


----------



## buckwheat_la

there is always that possibility, correct me if i am wrong, but there are a couple of threads involving nicco, and more then one guy unhappy with him too.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Heres the story i woked as a sub for loronzo (mike,nicco) alost all winter
i did a car renal placefor him about 7-10 per snow fall and a olive garden 

he would come behind me to salt he liked my work he asked meto buy a salt spreader i did spent 4000.0 i spenton one 

near the end of season he bought a extra truck then he he used me as a fill in
then started paying late saying he sent it in he mail and it was returned to him
but everytime it snowed he would hand me a check and i would have to wait to cash it for a week due to o money in his bank account....

I talked with him he said he sent it via mail and it was returned to him ...we were suppose to meet i person so he can pay me......well we didnt meet he was to busy

he said he would have some buddy (his) send it via mail

never happended and he avoids my calls.

You have two things in life
your word and your balls

you broke your word and one day someone will brake your balls


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Mick76;1040685 said:


> Buckwheat, We don't know the whole story here.... maybe its RJS thats in the wrong... only they know but I can tell you one thing... RJS needs to stop whinning on the internet AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT! Take it to court and be done it it!
> 
> Carry on..........


i say stick a shotgun up his ass and have him call a person to bring over alot of cash get the money and say don't do it again


----------

